
Share your trips and real-time location from Google Maps - yAak
https://blog.google/products/maps/share-your-trips-and-real-time-location-google-maps/
======
yAak
I'm hopeful about this -- it looks like it fits my personal use cases anyway.

I've used several location sharing apps to share my location with family
during commutes & road trips -- and all of them suffer from various feature,
reliability or performance flaws. There might be better ones than I've tried
so far, but I basically stopped trying new ones out of frustration. (Plus, I'm
usually running Google Maps anyway...)

